# The fox catches the rabbit!



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Went out for a mooch tonight carrying my FOX from my buddy Mr Brooks !!  and a some 000 lead that I casted .. love this frame !! The band's are some that he also sent me .. awesome stuff !  .. I also killed a big pigeon with the lbs and the same bands .. and 8mm steel ! .. I will go ahead and include this in the same post !  .. I was using my raid game bag from my buddy Nico .. he has taught me a lot about hunting! And more ! cheers guys !
















Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Good score! I like lead a lot for hunting, I call it the great.... equaliser ???? You don't need to be accurate, just hit the poor creature with the terror that half an inch of lead brings ???? But to be frank, light bands and well placed headshots have an appeal hard to beat! Choices!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha ya dude exactly .. it's like using a sniper rifle .. or a cannon! Lol .. 000 buck shot is .36 cal ... so they are a but smaller than 9.5 steel .. it's still a fast round from some flatbands. . But has a little more thud for taking down a rabbit! .. either way .. same outcome ! Lol

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice shooting - you gotta be making some big stews. Lead is awesome for hunting. I cast 10mm with an old sinker mould when I get the chance.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Cheers Matt! . I am actually saving it for thanksgiving .. I am going to try to have a meal from harvested meat only ... so the freezer gets one more until then !  .. I also cast the .36 lead .. I use a Lee mold .. puts out 18 at a time if you get a good pour that is .. always great to kill with ammo you cast! 


mattwalt said:


> Nice shooting - you gotta be making some big stews. Lead is awesome for hunting. I cast 10mm with an old sinker mould when I get the chance.


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Beautifull frame dude!! You should have a fine meal by now. That's a good size rabbit. 
Im sold on the lead myself, been taking the squirrel apart with .40 call.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Man, that looks delicious! Rabbit is probably my favorite wild game. Oh, and great shooting!!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you Joe! !  yes I got a couple critters for the pot .. but looking for one more rabbit and I will be good for a little but lol ... ya dude I like lead for rabbit and squirrel! .. and prefer 8mm for birds ! . I just wish the lead traveled like the 8mm steel! Lol


Ibojoe said:


> Beautifull frame dude!! You should have a fine meal by now. That's a good size rabbit.
> Im sold on the lead myself, been taking the squirrel apart with .40 call.


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks dude!!! .. rabbit really is delicious! Your right! .. but I also love squirrel. . Probably a bit more ! .. but it's all very good food .. 


SLINGDUDE said:


> Man, that looks delicious! Rabbit is probably my favorite wild game. Oh, and great shooting!!


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Right on MrB be proud of ya bud set me up a spot at the table haha


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Haha Thanks dude! .. anytime .. come on by bro!!! Mr B sure knows how to build em!! 


Port boy said:


> Right on MrB be proud of ya bud set me up a spot at the table haha


Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Aha it was only a matter of time for the fox ???? lol
Nice work buddy great shooting and eating that'll be a fine meal
Cool game bag bro


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes it was my brother !  .. hey man I actually ate that rabbit today with my son ! We ate it with the dumplings you sent us!!  ... we absolutely loved it!!! Lol .. so good .. I love the FOX!!! 


Mr Brooks said:


> Aha it was only a matter of time for the fox  lol
> Nice work buddy great shooting and eating that'll be a fine meal
> Cool game bag bro












Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------

